# What are you planting this winter.



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

I do most of my planting in the winter for most of my bushs and trees as long as I can find them. So far this year has been slow but I have planted two camellias and a smoke tree. what have yall planted?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Right now I'm planting my feet next to the heater. There was a huge ice storm up this way, with state of emergency in some areas and no power since thursday night, wind and nighttime temps around zero. Luckily, we were spared in the valley.
As for planting, I don't have a huge property, but I will plant a little patch of buckwheat again this year, hopefully a blueberry bush or two and maybe a couple of fruit trees, besides regular herbs and vegetables,collards etc.
A lot of my management is not what I plant, but what I allow to grow like the milkweed, goldenrod, sweet clover, dandelions etc. I wish I had acres.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I planted my car in the path of the plow that always buries my sidewalk right after I clean it up. Worked like a charm, but I must have been a little too smug because my (uninsured) neighbor backed into it that night.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i am planting bigger rocks on top of my hives.the hi of 0 f. today and the -30f. windchill tonight warming up to a balmy -3 tommorrow has my worrying about my bees.its cold enough today that a small hawk" coopers ?" flew into my porch and seems to plan on spending the night.i think next year i will plant more firewood


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*2006 ice storm survivor*

Hope you don!t go without power for 3 weeks:no:.Brought back childhood memories,wood stove,oil lamps,drawing water,outhouse,cutting and splitting wood,chopping pond ice so cows could drink, ect.I could go on,some of you know what i!m talking about,It was the way of life then.I wouldn!t want to go back,still have to chop pond ice and ciean hive entrances Two weeks ago I planted garlic,buttonbush,white pine,vitex,crepemmyrtle and some tulip popular trees along the branch.My 83yr.old bee buddy laughed and said someday someone will wonder how they got there(along the brance) One thing he said I didn!t like,that it takes tulip popular 10yrs to bloom before the bees can work them,and that neither one of us would probably live to see them bloom.Then he said well you might(I!m 70yrs old):scratch:Jack


----------



## Dean Newman (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to have some acres to play with ... we have roughly 10 acres of Clover on one location. Planted this fall. About 30 acres have been prepped in another location for Alfalfa, but we didn't get to disk it so we'll finish that one in the spring. Additionally I'm thinking about adding about 10 - 15 Tulip Poplars (family land... and I don't have to worry about anybody cutting them later ...)


----------

